# Microsoft.NET Framework HPSSFUpdater



## Captian Nemo

I occasionally get this error message. It doesn't seem to appear at regular times. It sometimes appears when the computer first starts and other times when it has been running for awhile. Days could also pass without me seeing the message again.

The last time it appeared I took a screenshot (see attached) and opened Task Manager. I opened it's file location and it brought me to HPSSFUpdater application.

I have been unable to find a solution to this problem and would appreciate any help.

I copied the 'details' of the error and have pasted them below.

Details of error message:

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.ArgumentException: Font 'HP Simplified' cannot be found.
at System.Drawing.FontFamily.CreateFontFamily(String name, FontCollection fontCollection)
at SolutionsFrameworkService.HPDIA.Controls.HPButton.InitializeComponent()
at HPSSFUpdater.View.MessageBoxUC.InitializeComponent()
at HPSSFUpdater.View.MessageBoxUC..ctor()
at HPSSFUpdater.View.MainWindow._bgWorker_RunWorkerCompleted(Object sender, RunWorkerCompletedEventArgs e)
at System.ComponentModel.BackgroundWorker.OnRunWorkerCompleted(RunWorkerCompletedEventArgs e)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.7.2633.0 built by: NET471REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
HPSSFUpdater
Assembly Version: 8.5.1.2
Win32 Version: 8.5.1.2
CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Hewlett-Packard/HP%20Support%20Solutions/Modules/HPSSFUpdater.exe
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.7.2556.0 built by: NET471REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.7.2556.0 built by: NET471REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.7.2556.0 built by: NET471REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.7.2633.0 built by: NET471REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.7.2556.0 built by: NET471REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 4.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 4.7.2612.0 built by: NET471REL1LAST_B
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
HP.SSF.Config
Assembly Version: 3.5.3.9
Win32 Version: 3.5.3.9
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/YsabelCastile/AppData/Local/Temp/HPSSFUpdater/HP.SSF.Config1.dll
----------------------------------------
HP.SupportFramework.Common
Assembly Version: 8.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 8.5.32.11
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/HP.SupportFramework.Common/8.0.0.0__41bdec5abf54f6dc/HP.SupportFramework.Common.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


----------



## Corday

Make sure Microsoft updates are current. Some feel HPSSF Updater can be disabled. I moved thread from Hardware to Windows 10 forum.


----------



## spunk.funk

Please do not post more then one thread about the same problem. If you need your Thread to be edited or moved, please ask one of the Mods to do it for you. 
You are being helped here:
https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f338/microsoft-net-framework-hpssfupdater-1226220.html


----------



## Corday

Duplicate thread removed.


----------



## spunk.funk

Thanks @Corday, but you removed the thread with my solution in it instead of this one.
So, I will type it again. 
What is the *Make and Model#* of your computer? Do you have an HP Printer?
*HPSSF Updater* is associated with _HP Solution Center_. This is Bloatware installed by HP to automatically look for updates to it's software. This is not necessary to the computer. 
Press the *Win* key+*X* and choose *App and Features*. _Uninstall_ HP Solution Center. Or if you use it, you can download the .NetFramework Repair tool to solve the problem.


----------



## Corday

Thanks. I also re-posted here with the same info as I had put up 3 hours previously. I thought my profile time zone had changed. :grin:


----------

